# Hobie Rumore Mill



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

*Hobie Rumor Mill*

I hear that Hobie is going to introduce two new yaks at OR Show on August 10th. One is a modified Outback... and the second one is a smaller version of the Adventure, I hear this one is 13' feet long. I've been waiting for this one...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

SeaSalt said:


> I hear that Hobie is going to introduce two new yaks at OR Show on August 10th. One is a modified Outback... and the second one is a smaller version of the Adventure, I hear this one is 13' feet long. I've been waiting for this one...


dope, no edit feature... sorry for the spelling


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Word is it's gonna be a Quest with Mirage Drive ...and be called the Revolution, or Revo for short. Supposed to have rod holders, screw down hatches, and maybe even gunnel trays like the Sport and Outback.

Can't wait to see it...already saving my pennies.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah... if you go back to the post on KFS, i was the one that framed the word "Revolution"...  

i guess there is no excuse for me to not buy one...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Actually, I LOVE my Sport....bit in any case, Mirage Drive is the way to go if you are fishing from a 'yak...There will definitely be another Hobie in my future!

So you are the "Father of the Revo".....


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Its official... Hobie is coming out with a 13' yak with mirage drive... nice...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

and they did name it the "Revolution" 

wow, a kayak that I helped name...  they should give me a freebie...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

It couldn't hurt to ask.......


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Revolution is out!! Here's the latest pictures and specs... sweet looking boat. There is a talk about a discount from Hobie for me for naming the yak!! Sweet!!

Hobie Mirage Revolution

Length: 13’5”
Width: 28.5”
Weight 58 lbs.
Capacity 350 lbs


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*that's a nice 'yak*

prices? can you get a discounted one for me? PLEASE


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*on a more serius note*

I hope they give you one free or at least deeply discounted. still I'm curius about the pricing


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

msrp is 1599... includes paddle, rudder, mirage drive, pluggin cart for transport and other accessories...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

before everyone goes  on the price on Hobies, if you list out all the accessories that comes with a hobie and what it would take for you to buy all of them separately, it comes pretty darn close... you may be paying 100 to 200 dollars for the mirage drive (pedal drive)...


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> before everyone goes  on the price on Hobies, if you list out all the accessories that comes with a hobie and what it would take for you to buy all of them separately, it comes pretty darn close... you may be paying 100 to 200 dollars for the mirage drive (pedal drive)...


yeah I think the price on hobies are reasonable, part of the reason I chose the kona over the ocean kayak malibu two. came with more so by the time I would add things to the Malibu 2 I would be over the price of the hobie. came with hatches, paddles, paddle holders, seats, more storage in the back,cup holders and more.
Hopefully be taking it out tomorrow
Fisher(yak)kid


----------

